# The fight you would've bet your life on... but lost.



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

It's happened to every single one of us. We get cocky, we get arrogant, we get confident that we make the boldest predictions with ease. The words crush, KTFO, hospitalize, embarass have all been thrown out there and half the time we are wrong.

So what was that fight where you were running the mouth the most, and then ate your words when he got his ass handed to in.

Gonzaga v Couture for me. I told all my buddies this one wasn't going past the 1st, and a new man would reign at HW for a long time. I got what I deserved when he got schooled, about 7 texts asking me where they'd be able to find there money.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I think the only 2 fights that i completly missed were

Silva vs Henderson 2
Rogerio vs Sokoudjou

Funny thing that they both happened in the same event. 

But if i had to predict the outcome of it again, i would of picked the same fighters, and predicted the same way it would end(complete destruction)


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Matt Serra vs GSP, easily.

Matt Serra belongs in the LW division.
GSP is going to crush Matt Serra.
There's no way Matt Serra can win.
TKO in the first.

Yep, that sucked.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

serra gsp
o serra looks like crap this should be quick
o damn gsp on his ass damn heres ur money


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Ive only truly eaten my words 2 times.

Sokoudjou Vs Lil'Nog
GSP Vs Serra

I lost $20 on Liddell recently...but I wasnt cocky or arrogant, just thought it be money in the bank:angry04:


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

GSP vs. Serra
and
Shogun Vs. Griffin
and
Liddell Vs. Jardine
:dunno:


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

GSP vs. Serra
Cro Cop vs. Gonzaga

Those are my two big ones.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hammill vs. Bisping, I would have bet the house on Bisping and he should have lost.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Many people have eaten their words over Crocop vs Kongo, although I don't know how many will admit it. 

Gonzaga vs Crocop was a pleasant surprise for me.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

GSP and Serra, i bet my left nut on that fight and can no longer reproduce


----------



## FactioNN (Aug 4, 2007)

Serra vs GSP
and
Cro Cop vs Gonzaga


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

GSP vs Serra for me, as well as CroCop vs Kongo. I thought that CC Kongo fight was a sure thing for Mirko, especially after the loss to Gonzaga:dunno:


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

Very few people have owned up to Shogun versus Griffin!

True, a lot of people said "I am pulling for Forrest" but that was immediately followed by "but I don't think he's going to win". And those people were outnumbered by people who thought Shogun would 'murder' Forrrest, 'Shogun by anything he wants', etc, etc.


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

Diaz vs Gomi


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

The only fight I have truely felt I could 100% accurately predict was GSP vs. Serra, there was NO way I could have imagined Serra beating GSP, especially the way he did!


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I actually had this convo with my friend, he said he would bet his life that Anderson would beat Lutter(jokingly of course). Me bieng Mr. Know it all, was like, "na Lutter is a bad matchup for Silva and he could get the upset, but Serra on the other hand has NOOOOOO Chance at beating GSP"

He thought Serra had a better Chance at winning his fight than Lutter did. We both agreed that the champs would hold on to thier belts but we bet $100 on who would last longer, i took Lutter and he took Serra. I think I made similar comments about betting my life on GSP.

We all know who won that bet.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Iv had a bad year

GSP vs Serra
Mirko vs Kongo
Liddel vs Jardine
Sakara vs Houston (I just wanted to see his *****)


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I like many others would have bet every penny I owned on GSP VS Serra. I lost so many points on that fight it wasen't even funny


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

mines

Crocop-Gonzaga
Crocop-Kongo

i thought Crocop will KTFO both guys (esp KOngo) but i end up wrong.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Matt Serra vs GSP, easily.
> 
> Matt Serra belongs in the LW division.
> GSP is going to crush Matt Serra.
> ...


Defiantly, I was so confident St Pierre was going to win.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Forrest vs. Shogun.

I stand by my conspiracy theory that it wasn't Shogun in the ring, it was actually Ninja since Joe Rogan kept saying "Ninja" all night.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Martin v. Leben. You couldn't tell me that Chris Leben was going to win that fight. Wouldn't hear it. Props to Leben.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

serra/gsp
cro cop/gonzaga


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

CroCop vs Gonzaga
CroCop vs Kongo


I don't want to talk about it. :sad01:


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Haha, I'm quite suprised only one dude lived up to the Shogun fight. It's all good though fellas'.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Mirko vs Gonzaga
Mirko vs Kongo
Shogun vs Griffin*


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Gsp Vs Serra.


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

Liddell vs. Jardine for me


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

cc vs kongo


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

With all the upsets this year I didn't count out any of the victors, I really thought Griffen, Jardine, Gonzaga, Kongo and Hammill had really good chances to win their fights. I was surprised when some of them did but I never counted them out. Matt Serra on the other hand I gave no chance in hell to win, I remember my friend who was new to MMA saying 'will the short guy win' to which I replied 'If Serra wins I will eat the kitchen table'.....to say I was shocked was an understatement


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Sylvia/Couture-I swore to god Sylvia was going to destory the older, smaller Couture boy was I wrong.

GG/Cro Cop.
Liddell/Jardine/Rampage-freaking pricks.
Shogun/Griffin-I thought Griffin was gonna be murdered and then out comes a fat outshape single leg shooting Shogun.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

GSP Vs Serra. I didn't give lil Danny Devito a chance in hell.


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

Liddell/Jardine i figued after rampage own him with 1 punch liddell was gonna finish jardine in the same fasion......WRONG


----------



## Game Over (Jun 29, 2007)

Liddell vs Jardine
Cro Cop vs Kongo
Franklin vs Silva 1 (wow was I wrong)


----------



## Demigorgon (Dec 28, 2006)

Serra vs GSP.


----------



## thai_fighter (Sep 10, 2007)

liddell v. jardine


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I was more than sure that CC would have Dominated Gonaga... I was more than Certain that GSP would PWN Serra..
I was Sure that CC would beat Kongo lol


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

I honestly woulld've bet on Hughes in Hughes - GSP II. I was honestly shocked when he lost.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

GSP vs Serra
Sanchez vs Kos


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

ummm lets see here

the gsp vs serra

the page vs liddell 2

the couture vs sylvia 
i said couture would win but by split decision 

other than that ive been good i swear


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> GSP vs Serra
> Sanchez vs Kos


i would have been wrong on that

but my hatred for diego helped me out


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Easily Serra v. GSP.

Next would be CC vs. Gonzaga.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

My short list (most of these are older fights):

CroCop vs Randleman I

Matt Lindland vs David Terrell

Evan Tanner vs Rich Franklin

Most recently:

Evan Tanner vs. Pete Sell

Damn you, Drago!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Like man yothers, GSP and Serra is the one that shocked me most of aqll. But we all know Serra just got a lucky punch


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

Liddel vs. Jardin
Cro cop vs. Kongo


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

(sigh)...GSP vs Serra.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

GSP vs Serra
Cro Cop vs gonzaga
sylvia arlovski 2 and 3
Shogun vs griffen


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I would have bet my life Cro Cop would have beat Kongo, and when he didn't I went as far HLK'ing a whole through my wall.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

If GSP would have lost to koscheck i was going to quit watching this sport all together. It was bad enough that dooshbag beat Diego.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Sok vs Lil Nog is prob the most recent one I can think of where I gave the full proof guarantee on Nog winning. Yeah, I pretty much havnt made predictions since.


----------



## poohbear (Jun 29, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Many people have eaten their words over Crocop vs Kongo, although I don't know how many will admit it.
> 
> Gonzaga vs Crocop was a pleasant surprise for me.


i will
1100 dollars worth


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Liddell vs Jardine is the biggest most recent one for me. I bet 25 million on Chuck, no way in hell was he gonna lose 2 in a row, especially to Jardine. 

Sokky vs Lil Nog also...I remember betting a shitload on Rogerio, wondering who the hell this big black guy named Sokoudjou with a 2-1 pro record was.

I've never been confident in GSP or Shogun so neither of them surprised me really. GSP's was a bigger surprise though cuz I really hated Serra at the time and thought he was a horrible fighter. 

On the contrare, GSP and Shogun's fights that they lost, I was prolly more happy than I have been watching MMA before, except when BJ demolished Hughes. I was going crazy, I was at the bar both times, and I couldn't stop laughing/smiling/WOOing all night after that. So happy.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

I really ate my words on Griffin vs Shogun, won't make that mistake again.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Griffin vs Shogun. Did not expect Shogun to gas like a 400lb couch potato.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

sokoudjou & gsp's fights


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

liddell vs jardine easily, but i was pretty sure rich was gonna take out anderson too.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

I went broke when I through all my points on Liddel to beat jardine.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

there are so many of them and alot of them r just from this year


----------

